# Librerias Altium



## Pedro J. Mateos Bello (Mar 27, 2006)

Hola a todos.

   Desde hace algún tiempo que trabajo con el OrCAD para dibujo de esquemáticos de electrónica. PAra el diseño de PCBs me he pasado al Protel (creo que es más elegante) y eltoy perdido con las librerías.

   Ya me he hecho varios componentes nuevos, pero esto es sencillo cuando tienen los componentes pines a distancias exactas de decimales pulgadas. En el caso de los varistores me he dado de frente con el generador de librerías y quería preguntar si alguno de vosotros conoce librerías de PCBs de varistores. En internet he encontrado de muchos varistores pero todos smd y yo necesito de soldadura convencional.

   Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## chuko (Jul 3, 2006)

En protel DXP las librerías estan separadas por fabricante. Si conocés el fabricante de los varistores, buscalo ahí. Si no los encontrás, conseguite los ServicePacks de librerías del Protel DXP que cada actualización le mete muchos componentes.


----------



## wes (Ago 6, 2006)

una preguntita con respecto a los varistores: Me hice una fuente de 24+24 2A y quisiera ponerle un varistor a la entrada para protegerla de los picos de tension ( uso un LM317 como regulador ) y quisiera saber si alguien me podria dar una tabla de varistores o decirme cual me convendria.
Ya que estoy hablando de la fuente , tambien me interesaria q la misma tenga una proteccion contra sobrecargas , cosa q creo q el 317 no lo tiene , solo tiene contra cortos y si alguien sabe de algun circuito se lo agradeceria mucho.
desde ya muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## crifflo (Sep 18, 2007)

Amigos por favor me pueden ayudar... En donde puedo conseguir los ServicePacks de las librerías. lo que estoy buscando son las librerías de Microchip en la cual conste el PIC 16F628 o 628A o 627... bueno en definitiba la familia 16F.
Desde ya gracias por la ayuda.
Saludos


----------



## JV (Sep 18, 2007)

No aclaras para que version, de todas formas estan todas aqui:

http://www.altium.com/Community/Support/Libraries

Saludos..


----------



## crifflo (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola JV, gracias por el link pero solo encontré la librería que ya tenía, la cual solo tiene la familia de PIC 16C, las librería que busco es para Altium DXP. Si me puedes ayudar con el link en el que pueda encontrar específicamente la familia de los PIC 16f. 
En el caso que no haya esta librería que se puedes hacer?.
Saludos y gracias por la ayuda


----------



## crifflo (Sep 19, 2007)

Hola otra vez, sabes que ya la encontré ha habido de muchos tipos de PIC. Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Fenrrich (Ene 24, 2011)

Saludos chicos, ya volví de nuevo. He estado un poco alejado del diseño en el año pasado, pero este regreso con nuevos brios dispuesto a acabar con todo a su paso. Pues ahora les pongo el link de algunas librerias que he estado haciendo. Espero les sirvan un poco.

http://cid-63a7bd9c2823108b.office.live.com/browse.aspx/LIBRERIAS ALTIUM

Y aquí esta el link de un foro en el que participo.. espero tambien les sirva de algo..

http://foros.mexatronica.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=21&sid=aa089c353c306876622a735636a74b4f

y si tienen alguna duda... sigan blogueando...


----------



## adrianjpc (Ene 26, 2011)

Muy bueno, si es posible de compartir el conector USB tipo B


----------



## Fenrrich (Ene 27, 2011)

Saludos adrianjpc, me parece que el conector que buscas es el último que se encuentra en mi libreria de conectores..


----------



## unkim (Ago 21, 2014)

Buenas gentes,

Sabéis dónde puedo encontrar las librerías de un chip de broadcom BCM4352 o 4360? (si es posible).

http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM4360

http://www.broadcom.com/products/Wireless-LAN/802.11-Wireless-LAN-Solutions/BCM4352 

Quiero trastear con él en el altium pero no encuentro el componente. Curiosamente en google 
sólo me salen páginas en chino.

Saludos!

Librerías o documentación para poder hacer librerías propias.


----------

